# Snelling With Light Flouro



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone have a fool proof method for snelling 20-25 lb flouro? Too often I have the wraps coil over themselves when I'm pulling tight making me toss some flouro since I won't use any not perfect snells. I think it's the stiff springy diameter flouro, but I'm not gonna change that and I have way too much to buy more. I've been using a tie fast tool. With 30-100 lb it's much easier to get perfect snells every time.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Never had a problem with up to #40 but I hand snell and not the tool for smaller hooks.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Same here. Try a uni snell?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...1122-Snelling-a-hook-(or-two-or-a-half-dozen)


This works for me from 15# to 130#, and you can do it in "reverse" by switching the main and tag ends.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Started doing it by hand, a bit cramped with #4 whiting hooks and 25 lb flouro, but they're turning out perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

I can snell 10lb flour with no troubles. All by hand no tools.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I use the tie fast tool. I don't trust the uni snell.because it seems like it has a tendency to get loose after a while. At least with cheap mono. When you use the tool try grabbing the tag end with a needle nose pliers and jerking the snell off the tool fast.


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

i use the du-bro snellr i have both the big and small

hear is their video on how to use it.
http://proseriesfishing.com/video/?video=20


----------

